# DFW 5 hour blocks



## acollings29 (Feb 13, 2017)

By chance do any of you work in DFW and have been getting the 5 hour blocks? This is the first time in a while they have sent me small reserved times instead of the 5 hours? Just curious what the masses got. Thanks in advance.

AC


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Got 3 reserved blocks all 4-hours. There is no 5-hour block.


----------

